# Marriott Newport Coast Villas



## LMD (Feb 24, 2011)

I have an upcoming trip arranged for my parents at this resort. Are there any certain buildings I should request for best view or location?
Thanks so much!
Lisa


----------



## larue (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a map of the layout that I keep bookmarked from another post.  It is a bit outdated and does not show some of the new building assignments (in the area shown as future development, which is now built out).  Everything to the left is west, with the Pacific Ocean a short distance away.  

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g274/camachininst/Timeshare/Newport Coast/newport_coast_map1.jpg

I always like 3600 and 2400 because they are close to the main building.  I have avoided 2900-3400, as they are clustered around a parking lot and there are a lot of parking lot views. At the same time some of the upper floors in 3000-3200 have some of the best views because they are perched relatively high.  I have also heard good things about 4000.  

The whole development is great.  I have had first floor views that were excellent and even where you don't get a view of the ocean, the landscaping in the area is so great that there are not many of the units where your parents would be unhappy.  If they are driving, be sure to have them get a pass to the beach from the front desk.  Parking is pretty expensive but the pass gets them in for free.


----------



## LMD (Feb 25, 2011)

*thank you*

Thanks for the info


----------



## fatasianguy (Feb 28, 2011)

We just got back from there this week. we stayed in 2100, 2121 to be exact. We were on the second floor and had an ocean view, but it wasn't stunning and faced southward as the map would reflect. Parking is a little tight if you return home after 7 or 8pm. Many people don't use the lot between 2300 and 2200. If you are in the villas from 1200-2000, parking is along the street, and fill up quick.

FYI, the Newport coast location is doing a ton of 3/4 day promos. I overheard someone at the front counter that said that owners/weeks being traded get priority of location/ocean view. The promo people get the lesser views.

Back to the building. 2100 is decent and has access to a tot lot (if you have little ones) and is just steps away from the basketball court and putting green. It is pretty quiet since there are no other building that are that close to you.

Have a great time!

I would also echo the parking pass for the tide pools. Get it from the front desk. We paid the $15 at the gate (state park fee) to learn the front desk has them for $5.


----------



## applegirl (Mar 11, 2011)

Building location will partly depend on your parent health.  We love this resort but it is very hilly.  My husband has had hip problems for years and sometimes walking can be painful so we always have requested the 2400 building floors 2 or 3 because it is right near everything!  We have never NOT gotton it.  If you mention a medical need in your room request for them, there shouldn't be a problem.  I also like the 3600 building very much or the building where check-in is which the number eludes me at the moment!

Best of luck!
Janna


----------



## alhanna (Mar 11, 2011)

*We are there now*

We are at Newport now in the 4100 building, third floor, and we have a great view of the ocean.  It is a great resort.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 11, 2011)

That didn't work for me.  In fact they didn't even care. I requested this months in advance and again the week before I arrived. I had a person in my group who couldn't make it up the stairs.  Their solution was to call for a shuttle.  I requested any building on the main tier and got nothing.  I was willing to forego the view, but nothing.  II got my negative survey results, and I was given a free exchange ($149 value).  Marriott didn't even care.  It was a busy week (July 4th) and they had so many owners there that it was a futile attempt.



applegirl said:


> If you mention a medical need in your room request for them, there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Venter (Mar 11, 2011)

*Very happy with communication*

I, on the other hand am very happy.  I will be there March 26 till April 2.  I had an e-mail 1 week ago asking if I have any preferences for villa.  Replied with a few buildings and got one of them as requested(2200). Reply came back a couple of days later.  Also had some e-mails about pre booking activities and even a link to a company that will deliver some basics before my stay.  I have never been as impressed with any other resort's pre stay handling of my pending vacation.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Mar 11, 2011)

How many pools does this resort have?  Are they overly crowded in peak summer weeks?  Is finding open pool chairs an issue?


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Venter said:


> I, on the other hand am very happy.  I will be there March 26 till April 2.  I had an e-mail 1 week ago asking if I have any preferences for villa.  Replied with a few buildings and got one of them as requested(2200). Reply came back a couple of days later.  Also had some e-mails about pre booking activities and even a link to a company that will deliver some basics before my stay.  I have never been as impressed with any other resort's pre stay handling of my pending vacation.



If NCV is able to book units and let people know a few weeks in advance which unit they'll be in, why can't any other resorts do the same thing?  All the Marriotts that we've stayed in (home resorts, II Getaways and exchanges, etc) have sent out the emails in advance of our stays which ask for preferences and let you know what activities can be pre-booked, what's in the area etc.  But none of them were able to let us know in advance of check-in which unit we'd be in; in fact all of them made a point of saying that our preferences would be considered but could not be guaranteed, and no assignments would be released prior to check-in.  So what's different at NCV?


----------



## Venter (Mar 11, 2011)

*My sentiment ecxactly*



SueDonJ said:


> If NCV is able to book units and let people know a few weeks in advance which unit they'll be in, why can't any other resorts do the same thing?  All the Marriotts that we've stayed in (home resorts, II Getaways and exchanges, etc) have sent out the emails in advance of our stays which ask for preferences and let you know what activities can be pre-booked, what's in the area etc.  But none of them were able to let us know in advance of check-in which unit we'd be in; in fact all of them made a point of saying that our preferences would be considered but could not be guaranteed, and no assignments would be released prior to check-in.  So what's different at NCV?



Granted this is a quote from my e-mail-
'We currently have your reservation in the 2200 building for your upcoming stay on 03/26, however sometimes maintenance and other unforeseen issues do arise prior to your arrival which would result in your original blocking being moved around. In the case this happens, we will definitely try our best to block you in a villa with similar attributes and if we are unable to accommodate, we will let you know in advance.'

So it is not completely definite but I am still very impressed.  As you say, why can other resorts not do the same?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 11, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> If NCV is able to book units and let people know a few weeks in advance which unit they'll be in, why can't any other resorts do the same thing?  All the Marriotts that we've stayed in (home resorts, II Getaways and exchanges, etc) have sent out the emails in advance of our stays which ask for preferences and let you know what activities can be pre-booked, what's in the area etc.  But none of them were able to let us know in advance of check-in which unit we'd be in; in fact all of them made a point of saying that our preferences would be considered but could not be guaranteed, and no assignments would be released prior to check-in.  So what's different at NCV?



They can tell you, they just don't want to. It is better to tell you they don't know yet than to have you badger them for more information.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 12, 2011)

a1000monkeys said:


> How many pools does this resort have?  Are they overly crowded in peak summer weeks?  Is finding open pool chairs an issue?


There are three separate pool areas. 
The main area is very big and the two other areas ( one down by the 10xx bldgs) and one at the top of the resort by the new 5xxx bldgs) are very nice but much smaller.  

Most times of the year the pools aren't too busy ( Sept - May)  but I've heard in the summer they can be very busy. BUT never heard about having problems with getting pool chairs like I've heard about in the Hawaii or Aruba Marriotts.


----------



## AceValenta (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't wait to see this resort..We arrive Next Sunday. First time visitors to Southern California. My children can't wait for Legoland and Disneyland.


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 12, 2011)

We just returned.  We had two units on the second floor of building 4300 with a nice ocean view.  There were no stairs from the parking lot to the elevator.  I was extremely happy with the resort and our units.  

Easy drive to Disneyland, too!

Deb


----------



## Louise2 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Newport Coast*

Just finished up a wonderful week here at NCV. It was great to be up on the canyon in Bldg 4600. Great view of the ocean and looking down on the golf holes of Pelican Hill and across the canyon.  So peaceful up here with lots of lawn chairs to relax , read and enjoy the view.  The next level up has the new Ultimo Pool with huge lawn area and great views. Fabulous.  Have always loved NCV s but being up here is like another world. Traded our LO at Shadow Ridge for this great villa. Leave tomorrow for our ! B at Shadow Ridge. They were giving $100.00 for presentation and was asked a couple of times but said No Thanks. Hope to be lucky to get the trade in 2012 again as this was the 3rd yr we traded.


----------



## Swice (Mar 13, 2011)

*Remember tolls*

We were there a few years back...

We are from the south where there are NO toll roads.    I usually carry very little cash and use credit cards (I want my points   ).    We arrived by plane at John Wayne airport and drove to Newport and arrived after dark.    Nobody warned us about tolls.     

At least at that time, there was an automatic toll gate at the Newport Villas exit (meaning no toll booth offering change).     I had several $20 bills in my wallet and credit cards but NO change.   I didn't know what to do... it wasn't as if I could back out onto the highway (wondered how I'd be able to get off without change!).    I blocked the toll gate -- and several cars came up behind us.    Nobody had change for a $20 bill!     

Finally, with five cars behind me, someone helped.

So I recommend taking some coins with you.     

BTW, there is a way to get avoid the tolls by taking an earlier exit-- it takes a few extra minutes.


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 13, 2011)

Swice said:


> We were there a few years back...
> 
> We are from the south where there are NO toll roads.    I usually carry very little cash and use credit cards (I want my points   ).    We arrived by plane at John Wayne airport and drove to Newport and arrived after dark.    Nobody warned us about tolls.
> 
> ...



We were surprised by the tolls too.  There is a change machine.  You have to get out of your car, put your dollars in the change machine, get quarters and throw them in the bin.   The toll was $2.  You can avoid the tolls by taking MacArthur all the way to the Pacific Coast Highway (route 1), turn left and then left again on Newport Coast Drive (across from Crystal Cove entrance).  The resort is about a block up on the right.  We found the II directions confusing.

Deb


----------



## Venter (Mar 27, 2011)

*Great Room*

Just checked in today.  I was placed in the 2200 building as confirmed and am in room 2224.  Near to everything with ample parking.  There are steps up to the pool but this does not bother me as I am still able bodied.  The kids maze are in the building and the play ground on the same level.  Great for the kids.  Great view over ocean as well.  I am very pleased with the professionalism and service so far.  Oh, and I missed a toll accidently today......long story........and they helped me to pay online.


----------



## NboroGirl (Mar 27, 2011)

larue said:


> Here is a map of the layout that I keep bookmarked from another post.  It is a bit outdated and does not show some of the new building assignments (in the area shown as future development, which is now built out).  Everything to the left is west, with the Pacific Ocean a short distance away.
> 
> http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g274/camachininst/Timeshare/Newport Coast/newport_coast_map1.jpg



Where is the golf course in relation to this map?  We like to have golf course views.  Does anyone have a recent map (with the new buildings labeled)?


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 28, 2011)

the golf course is right in front of the 1000 buildings, however you really don't have a great view.  The best golf views are from the villas higher up and in the newest section around the new pool complex.


----------



## Superchief (May 4, 2011)

*Buiding 4000*

Has anyone stayed in Bldg 4000? I would like to hear the pros and cons, and which floors have an ocean view. I have always previously stayed in a building overlooking the Triton fountain, but am willing to try something new. Thanks.


----------



## NboroGirl (May 5, 2011)

*bldg. 2400?*

I just got notified that I've been assigned to building 2400.  I requested to be near a pool and the fitness center.  I thought I would be placed in the newer section, since that's where the fitness center is located (right?).  I also preferred the small, quieter pool to the main one.

I guess I should be happy to be in 2400, right?  What kind of view can I expect (I also requested an upper floor).  I hoped to have a view of the golf course but I doubt I will now.  How far a walk is it to the fitness center from here? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## paschi (May 5, 2011)

NboroGirl said:


> I just got notified that I've been assigned to building 2400.  I requested to be near a pool and the fitness center.  I thought I would be placed in the newer section, since that's where the fitness center is located (right?).  I also preferred the small, quieter pool to the main one.
> 
> I guess I should be happy to be in 2400, right?  What kind of view can I expect (I also requested an upper floor).  I hoped to have a view of the golf course but I doubt I will now.  How far a walk is it to the fitness center from here?
> 
> Thanks in advance...



That is about as close to the fitness center and main pool as you can be. In my opinion you are very fortunate to have that building.


----------



## RandR (May 5, 2011)

We were just in the 4300 Bldg on the 4th floor.  Great view of the ocean.  We ended up driving over to the main pool which was only a 2 minute drive although parking was sometimes a problem when we went to the upper area near check in.  I am not sure if the first 2 floors would havean ocean view but I think the 3rd floor would.


----------



## Superchief (May 6, 2011)

RandR said:


> We were just in the 4300 Bldg on the 4th floor.  Great view of the ocean.  We ended up driving over to the main pool which was only a 2 minute drive although parking was sometimes a problem when we went to the upper area near check in.  I am not sure if the first 2 floors would havean ocean view but I think the 3rd floor would.



I could not see Bldg 4300 on the resort map, so I assume it is in the new section. Can you describe where it is located? Thanks.


----------

